# MiMi's First Haircut



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is MiMi’s first bath and haircut =) Hope you all enjoy. She did great too.
Before








Bathtime

















Striking a pose…moms I r hawt!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

srw she is so cute love her white paw


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Is she really tiny, or do you have giant hands?


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Really tiny  Weighs 1.6 pounds.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

She is so adorable it's not even fair!!  I swear I melt whenever I see pictures of her. I showed my mom and she "Aww!"d a great deal too. She's about the cutest toy poodle I've ever seen.  How old is she now?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG she's adorable.


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

Birdie she is 11 weeks old


----------



## x_Lindsey (Oct 20, 2009)

And thanks everyone!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Gosh she is adorable, and sooo teeny. I have to show these to hubby, he kind of wants a toy or a mini in the future. I bet he'll enjoy the photos here.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

MiMi is precious! Love the pics before, during and after bath and grooming!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Those little bows are just too precious!


----------

